# rabbit plotter set up probs



## gee-designs (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi i am new to this forum and plotting , i am all up and running and from reading a few threads i dont have much of a problem , but i guess its more a minor tune up than set up i need .My problem is the cutter doesnt seem to cut propperly , sometimes it cuts ok but more than often it doesnt join the beginning and end up so i end up with a small gap ,which is sometimes ofline aswell as if the patern has moved over during the cut .. can anyone help please


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

what software are you using? I am using flexi and it has overcut and i use the 0.100 value
sue


----------



## gee-designs (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi im using artcut 2009 with a rabbit 800


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

do you mind if i ask you where you got your cutter? I have the 720 fro asc365 in toronto, major headaches, mine was cutting dotted lines, took it back they said it was the board
sue


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

I just found this... but I think it is likely option H.
Pattern is not closed or distortional.​ A. --The cutting force is higher or cutter tip is too long.​ --Please adjust the cutting force or the outer-stretching length of cutter tip.​ B. --There is some dirt or stickiness on the roller.​ --Clean up the roller.

C.--The surface of vinyl film is too dirty or not smooth.
--Change the vinyl film.
D. --The blade has been damaged.
 --Change the blade.
E. --The cutting Strip has damaged.
--Change it .
F. --The blade can’t move smoothly in the holder.
--Clean the holder with alcohol.
G. --The force of pinch roller is even.
--Please contact local distributor.
H. --The compensative parameter in the software isn’t correctly selected.
--Enter ‘Device Setup’ by clicking ‘set up’ in Artcut Software. Then click ‘Plotter Compensation’, select ‘Close’ as 0.2mand ‘Sharp Angle’ as 0.4mm, then ensure port is well set.
5. Attention for small letterings’ cut
When cutting letterings is in small size, please adjust cutting speed and force to lowest one. Also out-stretching length of cutter tip should be adjusted as short as possible.
6. Attention for big letterings’ cut


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

if you give me your email i can send you the word document i found
sue


----------

